# Fack Ju Göhte 3: Filmkritik zum dritten Teil der Schul-Komödie



## TLaw555 (30. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fack Ju Göhte 3: Filmkritik zum dritten Teil der Schul-Komödie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fack Ju Göhte 3: Filmkritik zum dritten Teil der Schul-Komödie*


----------



## Wubaron (30. Oktober 2017)

Bin schon gespannt. Werde den Film heute Abend sehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich erwarte nicht besonders viel von dem Film. Teil 1 war echt gut, muss ich sagen.  Teil 2 war...so lala. Einmal gesehen, das reicht.


----------



## Wubaron (31. Oktober 2017)

Meine Meinung: Besser als Teil 2, aber nicht ganz so gut wie Teil 1. Aber auf jeden Fall sehr lustig.


----------

